# Does Tesla’s latest software update really end range anxiety?



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Range Assurance, an application within the navigation system, communicates real-time with Superchargers en route as well as chargers at your destination, and warns you when you’re about to drive out of range... More >


----------

